# rave and house



## Explorer-8 (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't stand rave or house music. It is just repetition; repetition; over and over - like being brainwashed and the rhythms are like factory noises. I can't stand crazy frog either.

Another thing I can't stand is people playing this sort of drivel on the bus, on their radios, mobiles and i-pods. Why should everybody else have to be tortured with it? At least on the trains, one can ask the conductor to ask them to turn it down - usually. 

Do you agree with me?


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, totally - I hate it. But I think this kind of music is not at all suitable or even made to be listened to while sober - the only way to like it really is to get high, or rather take some harder stuff than light drugs. I suppose it's not important then whether all that is playing is repetition and rhythms: the music they hear while under the influence is probably equal to a Beethoven symphony.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

When I think of Charles Beaudelaire, for instance, I could imagine that drugs can produce something good, but when I think of your khhrrroorrhhrooagghh-music (excuse me, I can’t pronounce it without coughing), I realize that I am probably wrong.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Different drugs, I dare say. Wasn't Baudelaire one of the opium bunch like Debussy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

I didn’t know that Debussy used to take opium. That probably explains why he has affinities with Verlaine and Baudelaire, with whom text he composed such wonderful songs.


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

This style of music comes in two forms- good and bad.

The bad stuff tends to be the popular crap.

The good stuff is the obscure house/trance music that borders more on noise than it does house/trance.


----------



## thaynecurrie (Apr 23, 2007)

As someone who used to dj at these things all the time (and still does periodically) people are right in saying that most of house/trance is pretty bad. There are some real gems, though (typically psytrance), that are somewhat musically sophisticated. A good resource for this is this psytrance tutorial:

http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~easwaran/papers/psytrance.html


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah I love a bit of rave and house me, reminds me of the good old days down in my mates Bennys flat, yeah it's good that.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahaha, regardless off this being an ancient thread, i presumed by the title that the poster named himself after rave legends Altern-8.


----------

